# SF to wine country by public transport and bike



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone have a good suggested route from SF to and through wine country that can be done from SF using public transport followed by a 40-50 mile ride (one way)? 

Was thinking that maybe this could be done by taking the ferry to Vallejo or San Rafael. 

Would prefer that as much of the ride as possible would be in the wine country, minimizing any urban/high traffic sections to the ride.

We are looking to do this as an overnight - ride up one day, stay in a motel, ride back next day.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

this may be too late but there's a Marin Century bike ride this weekend. You may be interested in that.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The ferry to Vallejo sounds like the thing to do. Ferries are fun. The ferries to Marin won't get you very far.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

getting up to the wine country by public transit w/ two bikes might be difficult, but once you are here there are 40 good rides online at http://go.northbay.pressdemocrat.com/clip/outdoors.cfm?activity=Cycling

you could take the ferry from S.F. to Larkspur, ride up through west Marin to Petaluma, beautiful country and great riding....no vineyards unless you continue past Petaluma, but Petaluma itself would be a good place for an overnight stop, plenty to see and do.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

I live in Napa...

The Vallejo Ferry is the way to go...but once you get there, you still have about 15 miles of urban ugly to get across. Once you get past the Napa airport, you can start riding through vineyards and have some fun. But I think that is your only real option. 

PW


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

You can also take Amtrak to Suisun, ride north towards Berryessa, end up riding Pope Valley, Knoxville Road, etc, drop into Napa if you like.

We ride from Sacramento to Berryessa and take Amtrak home from Suisun. Check it out.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

The ride from the ferry building to Napa absolutely sucks! I won't do it anymore. too many people have died where N. Kelly road joins the highway. Plus you're forced to keep you bike on the aft deck of the ferry where it is sprayed with salt-water for a solid hour and 10 minutes. not good for the bike or any anodized aluminum bits.

UkiahB's suggestion for the West Marin - Petaluma ride would be the bees knees.

The amtrak to Suisun and ride to the valley ride sounds like fun. I've never tried it, but it would be a challenging blast.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

This is the Davis Bike Club ride that goes from Davis to Suisun Amtrak.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Second-Sunday-Ride

You can start on that route from Suisun Amtrak, head north and follow the route to the intersection of 121 and 128. Continue north on 128 and either...

-contine on 128 as it comes down to Lake Hennessey and Rutherford....or
-ride north on Knoxville/Berryessa road along the lake to Pope Canyon Road. Take Pope Canyon west to Pope Valley, Angwin, Deer Park.

Or, for something more epic?

Get off the train in Suisun, follow the linked route above to 128, then Knoxville Berryessa Road along the lake ALL THE WAY to Lower Lake (24 mile climb). Stay the night in Clear Lake, then come back the next day through Lower Lake, Middletown, Pope Valley, complete the loop to Knoxville Road/Pope Canyon Road, back to Suisun Amtrak.

That would be a great two-day escape.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

RedRex said:


> then Knoxville Berryessa Road along the lake ALL THE WAY to Lower Lake (24 mile climb).


 Hot hot hot!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

It's my favorite!


----------

